# Excited for Sculpture!



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Im in a sculpture class this semester, and im going to see just how many different mediums i can use to make bettas!

What methods do you guys use for 3D Bettas?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

nope but this sounds real interesting  good luck with it


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Carving one out of wood, would be amazing!! Paper mache is also loads of fun


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

I am currently painting a betta carving i made out of Foam. i will post photos when im done!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow that's sounds awsome  can't wait to see it:-D


----------

